# new address



## walt mesk (Aug 21, 2004)

http://www.waltmesk.com

thanks...
w.m


----------



## Artemis (Aug 22, 2004)

Still gotto say I love your site, youve done some great work.


----------



## walt mesk (Aug 22, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Still gotto say I love your site, youve done some great work.


thanks..artemis.....i like yours compliments....when you want to know anything,you can tell me all.
walt.


----------



## talonop (Aug 22, 2004)

Nice job. The layout is clean and professional, and the pictures are great too. Only gripe: hide the hit counter so only you can see it. Getting a count of visitors is a good thing, but it does not really fit with the design.


----------



## walt mesk (Aug 23, 2004)

fibrousjaguar said:
			
		

> Nice job. The layout is clean and professional, and the pictures are great too. Only gripe: hide the hit counter so only you can see it. Getting a count of visitors is a good thing, but it does not really fit with the design.


ciao...a good idea.....thanks for yours compliments.
w.m.


----------



## mkieff (Aug 23, 2004)

The site is nice.  I really like the navigation and the colors.  The pictures are well done, and I like your choice of subjects.

Good work...


----------



## walt mesk (Aug 23, 2004)

mkieff said:
			
		

> The site is nice.  I really like the navigation and the colors.  The pictures are well done, and I like your choice of subjects.
> 
> Good work...


thanks...thanks....you are gentle.....
w.m.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 23, 2004)

Hehe mate I think its agreed that you done a good job, maybe you should go into a bit of web design for other people?


----------



## talonop (Aug 23, 2004)

Yeah man, I love your pictures. They are really good. There are a few grammatical errors here and there, but no biggie. What equipment are you shippting with? 

Oh, and if you are ever interested in some contracted web design jobs, I have a few positions open at my site.


----------



## walt mesk (Aug 23, 2004)

fibrousjaguar said:
			
		

> Yeah man, I love your pictures. They are really good. There are a few grammatical errors here and there, but no biggie. What equipment are you shippting with?
> 
> Oh, and if you are ever interested in some contracted web design jobs, I have a few positions open at my site.


give me your link.....where are the errors?tell me,please!
w.m.


----------

